# ☆ ☆Suche Notebook mit Platz für ne SSD bis ~550€ - gefunden! Acer Aspire 7750G☆ ☆



## dj*viper (26. November 2011)

*☆ ☆Suche Notebook mit Platz für ne SSD bis ~550€ - gefunden! Acer Aspire 7750G☆ ☆*

hey leute,

suche ein notebook. hauptsächlich fürs internet und office.
es soll eine ssd (M4 64GB) eingebaut werden. muss also 2 hdd-plätze haben.
notebook und ssd sollten zusammen so 500€-550€ kosten.

vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar vorschläge

danke schonmal


----------



## Kytyzow (26. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook mit Platz für ne SSD bis 500€*

Soweit ich weiß werden die ssd's in dem Preisniveau nicht angeboten. Hab mir eine extra kaufen müssen und muss mich jetzt mit 120GB zufrieden geben.


----------



## dj*viper (26. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook mit Platz für ne SSD bis ~550€*

ich find leider nichts mit 2 hdd schächten...

aber dafür bin ich auf den hier gestoßen:
Acer Aspire 7750G-2434G50Mnkk Grafikbombe bei notebooksbilliger.de



> Keyfacts:
> -Intel Core i5-2430M 2x 2,40 GHz, dank Intel Turboboost bis zu 3,00GHz
> -43 cm (17,3") 1600 x 900 Pixel (WXGA++) LED Backlight Display
> -500GB HDD,
> ...



vom preis her ist das doch der hammer oder nicht?


----------



## Schlingel (26. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook mit Platz für ne SSD bis ~550€*

Da passen 100 % zweie rein,hab den selber.


----------



## dj*viper (26. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook mit Platz für ne SSD bis ~550€*

leider steht in den beschreibungen fast nie, daß da 2 platten reinpassen. 
habe den acer ausgesucht, weil der top hardware verbaut hat und doch so billig ist.
eigentlich wollte ich ja für den notebook ~450€ ausgeben und für ne SSD(M4 64GB) 90€


----------



## Schlingel (26. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook mit Platz für ne SSD bis ~550€*

Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen das Du Dir das Einbauset kaufen musst.Das ist die Halterung und die Arbeitsklappe,das haut nochmal mit rund 30 € rein.Mann darf bei dem Notebook nur nicht den Fehler machen den mit Intel i7 zu kaufen

Hab es hier gefunden für 19,95 €

http://www.cyberport.de/?DEEP=1D07-37P&APID=6

oder hier direkt von Acer

http://acer.ipc-computer.de/it-pi-n..._fuer_Acer_Aspire_7750G-pId-121223453751.html

mfg


----------



## dj*viper (26. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook mit Platz für ne SSD bis ~550€*

ahh das wusste ich nicht, danke!

es sieht jetzt wohl so aus, daß ich erstmal den notebook bestelle, weil ab morgen gibt es den nicht mehr. 
angebot läuft nur bis zum 27.11.11.

und später dann die ssd mit einbauset hole.


----------



## Schlingel (26. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook mit Platz für ne SSD bis ~550€*

Ansonsten kostet es wieder 679 € denke ich..

mfg


----------



## dj*viper (26. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook mit Platz für ne SSD bis ~550€*

nee kostet sonst 579€ normal. da ist kein os dabei.

so habs jetzt bestellt


----------



## turbosnake (26. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook mit Platz für ne SSD bis ~550€*

Das wird es auch morgen noch geben, denn dort steht"Achtung Angebotspreis!  Gültig solange Vorrat reicht, bis *einschließlich *Sonntag, 27. November 2011".
Das heißt Montag hat es wieder den normalen Preis, außer ich habe mal wieder ein Brett vor dem Kopf.

Außerdem ist auch jetzt kein OS dabei, für das man zahlen muss.
Es steht nicht mal da welche OS drauf ist!


----------



## Schlingel (26. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook mit Platz für ne SSD bis ~550€*

Das Notebook gibt es ja mit verschiedenen Ausstattungen.Ich hatte in meinem schon eine 120 gb SSD,Bluetooth und ein Blueray mit drin.Stand da nicht Linux .


----------



## dj*viper (26. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook mit Platz für ne SSD bis ~550€*

jap, ist linux dabei. aber hab ja hier noch win7 rumliegen


----------



## turbosnake (26. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook mit Platz für ne SSD bis ~550€*

Linux ist aber kein OS sodern nur der Kernel, denn man braucht um darum ein OS aufzubauen.
Das mit Linux auch Linux-Distribution bezeichnet weerden,ist eine sprachliche Ungenauigkeit, die zu Missverstännisse führen kann.!


----------



## dj*viper (26. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook mit Platz für ne SSD bis ~550€*

ach schei.. auf linux, ich mag linux sowieso nicht


----------



## turbosnake (26. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook mit Platz für ne SSD bis ~550€*

Das kann man nicht so einfach sagen, da es sehr vielfältig ist.

Aber jeder hat wohl seine eignen Favoriten, deswegen diskutiere ich darüber nicht hier!


----------



## dj*viper (26. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook mit Platz für ne SSD bis ~550€*

bringt auch nichts darüber zu diskutieren, 
1. weil ist meine meinung
2. weil es hier nicht ums OS geht 


bin mal gespannt auf das teil, bestellt ist es ja schon


----------



## Schlingel (26. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook mit Platz für ne SSD bis ~550€*

Meiner läuft nun seit 6 Monaten gut,bis auf das kleine Problem mit den Western Digital Festplatten aber das ist schnell in den Griff zu bekommen.


----------



## dj*viper (26. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook mit Platz für ne SSD bis ~550€*

was meisnt du damit?
ist die eingebaute hdd eine WD?
was für probleme macht die?
wenn, dann will ich ja nächsten monat eine ssd (c4) einbauen.

muss ich auf noch etwas achten?


----------



## Schlingel (26. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook mit Platz für ne SSD bis ~550€*

Das APM der Platte schaltet die Platte ständig immer ein und aus warum auch immer.Das passiert laut Acer Forum nur bei Festplatten von WD,dort hab ich auch die Lösung gefunden.


----------



## dj*viper (26. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook mit Platz für ne SSD bis ~550€ - gefunden! Acer Aspire 7750G*

und die eingebaute platte ist eine wd oder wie?
mehr info wäre gut


----------



## Schlingel (26. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook mit Platz für ne SSD bis ~550€ - gefunden! Acer Aspire 7750G*

Bei mir ist eine drin,mein Kumpel hat eine Seagate drin.

Ist zwar nicht fürs 7750 geschrieben aber es geht auch für den.[Tutorial + Lösung] Ruckler, Freezes & Lags - ausgelöst durch Festplatten - Acer-Userforum.de

mfg


----------



## dj*viper (26. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook mit Platz für ne SSD bis ~550€ - gefunden! Acer Aspire 7750G*

ok, dann hoff ich mal, daß da keine wd drin ist 
ansonsten kann man ja das problem einfach lösen.


----------



## Schlingel (26. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook mit Platz für ne SSD bis ~550€ - gefunden! Acer Aspire 7750G*

Mann kann das APM auch direkt über ein Festplatten Tool ausschalten,hab aber wegen der Garantie die Softwarelösung benutzt.Auf der letzten Lan waren 5 Leute mit dem Problem,ich durfte mich erst mal hinsetzen und es bei allen einrichten.


----------

